# Bought a new buck! :) - he's in love LOL



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We brought home a new buck tonight  He's a fullblooded boer buckling, and was what I was hoping to find as far as size, he's a wide, thick boy. If I had to guess I am thinking he is around 90lbs. He's definitely got the looks to add size to our girls kids 
He's dual registered with ABGA/IBGA and from what I have gathered he won first place in an ABGA sanctioned show for 0-3mo and was reserve grand champ, and has 5ABGA points. I'm not worried about his show career, but it's fun to know that tidbit  Since they aren't showing right now, he has a hay belly, :laugh: 
Poor guy is terrified right now, I felt so bad for him, he's scared of my does as a couple of them were really being meannies! So I put him in the stall with a 4mo doe for the night, and they are scared of each other LOL So I'll check on them through the night. 
Tomorrow I'll be able to watch them.
We should have his pen ready this weekend, and if they are picking on him I'll just put a doe in the pen with him so he has a buddy :wink:

As for pedigree, <remember I don't know squat about pedigrees on boers, not that much anyway LOL>

His grandsire on the sire line is AK-47 who is by RRD Ruger
Sire's dam is by D C W -Bo Jangle

Dam's side the grandsire is BDF Another Notch

I'll share pics tomorrow when I get some  He's definitely a step up for us from our last buck who was nice, but no where near as wide framed as this guy and he was 3yo.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Congrats!!!b :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Congrats...Candice... sounds like real good pedigree :wink: :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Thanks Pam  He's the one I pm'd you about. All is quiet out in the barn, so I think he settled down for the night  The fun begins tomorrow LOL


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

NICE BLOODLINES. Those are some great goats, I love Bo Jangles. Another Notch is THICK and wide. AK-47 is a loooong buck, as is Ruger. Ruger and AK have the color gene so you might get lucky and have some paints!  Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Thanks! I'd love to have some color from him, we have a red doe that carries the color gene and had twins that were solid red w/black highlights like her <In case you seen my silly post in the photo section she is Trouble LOL>. I loved her kids, but wanted more size to them, so fingers crossed


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

I wish you lived closer. With those lines if you decide to sell him i would totally get him from you. Now I would have to see pictures first but I am sure he is good. Bo Jingles was a national champion I think in 08 or 09 but i am not sure. I just like all those bucks. You should end up with some really nice kids. Just watch and make sure that 4 month old doe does not get bred because it can happen. I can not wait to see the picture. I want to see what him and Madison's kids would look like I bet they would be really nice. Does he have a name? Sorry so many questions but I am really excited for you.


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

:leap: :stars: :wahoo: :dance: 
I can't wait to see pics!! 
:drool:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Thanks Roger! His name is The Big Bang Theory :laugh: I'd have to get his papers back out, but I think KDC might be the herd initials.
Yep, he won't be staying with Stormy after tonight. 
Madison is being a meannie towards him too, poor guy had Trouble up his butt...Snow White deciding if she liked him...Ithma with her hair raised and keeping her distance...Stormy wondering what that monster of a boy is...and Wild Child...OMG...I don't know what to think of her. She is not a 'lovey' goat by any means, but she came over and insisted I love on her after we put the buck in the stall. She's the doe we're most likely going to sell, and she's also the perfect doe for this guy to buddy up with! Figures right?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Congrats! He sounds really nice, I like the Ruger lines. How old is he?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

He was born April 4th of this year, so he's 5mo. I feel like an over protective mom like I should be going out to check on him every 5 minutes...LOL We haven't brought anyone into our little herd in over a year, so it feels strange to have brought someone in that wasn't kidded here in the last year.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Awe.. I'm so happy for you. Can't wait to see pictures of him.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck! *

Whew what a busy morning! First I took Stormy out and put her in another stall, fed them, and he was knocking the feed out of the feeder and knocking it off the wall <fence feeder> he is used to pelleted feed and we feed sweet feed, so I mixed a little of our feed in. I think he was wanting the sweet feed as he ate some of Stormy's last night and seemed to love it.

Let him out as he is...heh..very vocal. And as I figured the girls were really mean to him  Trouble and Snow White were the biggest meannies, slamming him, so I put him and another doe in his pen. His pen and shelter aren't done yet, but it'll work for now :wink:

Took a few pictures before I came inside, I am just observing, hoping they can all figure it out on their own, it's worse when I am out there...he hollers as if saying 'Help me! Help me!' LOL










His 'Help me' look









Help me...Please? 













































View of his pen from my back deck. We're building his shelter on the right side and the gate will be over there too. Going to get it finished over the next couple of days









Meannies, Snow White and Trouble









Trouble thinks she is going to get in...she's such a brat :laugh: 









Maybe the answer to getting in is over her head? :laugh: 


















Snow White is a SWEETIE when it comes to people, but she's a MEANIE when it comes to other goats. Knowing her, she'll fall in love with him...so I am not overly worried.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Congrats on your buckling! He is gorgeous and a very nice pedigree! Excellent choice :thumb:

He looks like a nice gentle boy! I love the fact that we got Titan as a baby--he has grown w/us and is the most gentle, sweet goat we own! My kids can go into his pen anytime and I know they are ok. I think as he matures this may not always be the case-but for right now (even at his size) I am very comfortable with it.

What will your "barn name" for your boy be? I love his registered name SO COOL!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He is gorgeous, I agree you picked well! He definately does look frightened in the photos, poor guy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*



> Thanks Pam  He's the one I pm'd you about. All is quiet out in the barn, so I think he settled down for the night  The fun begins tomorrow LOL


 :hi5: Your Welcome....and you did well.......... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks you all I appreciate it  So far so good, the doe isn't completely happy being in the pen, but she'll live...LOL It was funny though, she'd just walk over to him casually and he'd run away...she'd stop and look at him like...seriously? Your scared of....me? LOL Then she lays down a couple of minutes ago and he actually walks over much closer to her.

Now I am afraid to go outside....and disrupt the peace...LOL


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Oh.. he is so pretty and white and clean! He looks a little scared with his ears all alert and eyes all big. So happy for you. He looks nice for being so young. He will be a good one for your does. All our goats are so dirty right now rolling in dust and found an ash pile somewhere.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks Merry! Yeah poor guy, I feel so bad for him being so scared! He'll get over it though especially when he learns the doe that's in with him isn't really as tough as she thinks and it wouldn't take much to put her in her place. The other does are really mean to her, don't like her. They graze together, etc. but at night time they won't let her sleep with them. So I figured this was a good match up, for now anyway.

I hear ya on being dirty. The girls sleep in the dirty/dusty barn aisle instead of the bedded down barn addition! I go out in the mornings and pat a shoulder and see dust fly LOL For a while there my herd queen looked like she was part indian - she looked like she had war paint on her face LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He looks awesome and will get better with age. His front shoulders are so wide and powerful. If he is missing don't come up to Indiana he won't be here. LOL He is really awesome and can not wait to see his kids from madison. Since he is a paint we shall see what kind of kids he throws. Good luck.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Wow! He is a looker!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks  We are already attached to him, he's really sweet and looks to us for protection. We turned the girls out in the front yard and put him on the leash so he could go too, and he kept trying to come over to me...guess the baby talk and lots of loving worked?

It was way too hot to get supplies and work on the shelter in his pen - had a high of 98 today! Even though it's not going to rain, still I am not comfortable with him and the doe being in the pen without a finished shelter, and the fact that he won't come within 10ft of the doe. So I put him in the stall with the young doe. Didn't want to do it, but I don't see him trying to breed her, he's still too scared. They seem to get along, so I think it will keep him calm again tonight.

I've never had the problem with introducing a buck because the buck we had was already an adult when we got him, and he made it clear he was the boss the minute he came here LOL I know it will take time for him to adjust, and find his confidence.

Roger - he has very wide shoulders IMO. His dam was a FF, 2yo and they said his shoulders were so big they had to help her get him out! I can't wait to see what kind of kids he will have with Madison, I think he'll compliment her well


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He is very pretty! Congrats on your new herd sire!!! :clap: :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Here's a few randoms from this evening when we had everyone out front to graze.














































My son really really likes him


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

he's so handsom, of course I love the RRD Lines....Colt 44 is sired by MCR Reloaded Ammo sired by CBS Ruger Reload by RRD Ruger T307....I love that line.... I'm glad that you got such a nice looking buck, him and madison will make beautiful kids.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Oh he really is a nice looking buckling. He looks so happy and relaxed with your son in that picture. These are nice pictures. He looks happy in these and is going to adjust. He knows he can trust humans better than his own kind. lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks so much  We went and took everyone out into the woods to browse, and he did very well, loved the tall grass/weed mix in the little grassy area back there. My herd queen was charging him a couple of times, but she knew we were onto her and she knew if we moved, she better back off LOL

I think I have a puppy dog though instead of a buck...if he wasn't following me, he was following my son! Once, he stopped between us, I was walking away just checking out the very back of the woods as I haven't been back there in a while, and he started screaming <he's a screamer>, and searching for me... he saw me and ran as fast as those chunky legs would carry him over to me.
He's very affectionate, which I know can lead to bad habits as he gets older. He loves to rub on your leg, so we just move away and pet him on the shoulder, I told my kids it's cute now...not cute when he's 3x bigger, heh...

We brought them back up, and for now I put the two meannies <Snow White and Trouble> in his pen...haha! he is in the main pen with 4 other girls for now. I don't want to confuse him, but I want him to learn his way around, and the girls he is with aren't nearly as mean as the other two brats.

I'm glad it's the weekend....my neighbors probably wouldn't forgive me if this was the middle of the week! If we step outside, and he finds out, he will scream for us.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*



HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much  We went and took everyone out into the woods to browse, and he did very well, loved the tall grass/weed mix in the little grassy area back there. My herd queen was charging him a couple of times, but she knew we were onto her and she knew if we moved, she better back off LOL
> 
> I think I have a puppy dog though instead of a buck...if he wasn't following me, he was following my son! Once, he stopped between us, I was walking away just checking out the very back of the woods as I haven't been back there in a while, and he started screaming <he's a screamer>, and searching for me... he saw me and ran as fast as those chunky legs would carry him over to me.
> He's very affectionate, which I know can lead to bad habits as he gets older. He loves to rub on your leg, so we just move away and pet him on the shoulder, I told my kids it's cute now...not cute when he's 3x bigger, heh...
> ...


He's cute...love the picture with him running and the "batman" ears....great photo!  That's great that he is so friendly. Over here we train all of our bucks to come up to us with their heads up. We always scratch under the chin and chest/neck area...that way you never run into any dominance issues even when in rutt because they know people, head up, scratches.  Scratching the top of the head or horn area makes them drop their heads...you don't want that. It can lead to nudging....then full pushing and eventually to butting. I'm sure he will settle in quickly...nothing like a bunch of girls to help a buck feel comfy! :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks so much Jess I will remember that and tell my kids to scratch him under his neck. I do typically scratch on the side of the neck and work my way under the neck when I get around them. I don't like messing with a buck's horns at all, and don't let my kids touch them either.

He is such a noisy thing, I hope he settles down in a week or two. He sees us and no matter what he screams bloody murder LOL We had to go into the nearby town to do our grocery shopping and check prices/etc. on roofing for the barn/buck shelter, and got home late. He was laying quiet outside the barn, and started screaming the minute he saw us. So glad it's the weekend and it's too hot for people to be sleeping with their windows open LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

4th full day here and so far so good. He is a NOISY boy, and still terrified of the girls, but he is now turned out with them during the day and in a stall at night. He is comfortable in the stall at night, plus he can eat his grain, plenty of hay/water without worrying about meannies.

Hubby and the kids took the goats into the front yard to graze, and he was extending 3-4 different times, peeing on his front legs a bit and trying to pee in his mouth <he's a chunk can't really reach around that far LOL>. My kids were like eeeewwwwww, and I was like YEAH!!! :laugh: My husband thought I lost a rock too! But I explained to them, if we want him to breed in the near future, he needs to start smelling and acting like a buck...get the stink on him and he'll have the girls falling head over heels/waiting in line to be bred :laugh:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

You are an excellent photographer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*



Tenacross said:


> You are an excellent photographer.


Thanks so much I appreciate it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

It's a nasty cold, rainy day here, I fed a little late since everyone was all hudled up in front of Big Bang's stall door. I turned him out about 45 minutes ago, and he stood up to Madison. She was all over him, her hair up, her curiosity getting the best of her. They were rubbing horns - scratching/itching each other between the horns, haha...it was actually quite cute.

I was out with them in the barn aisle for a while, put some hay in a plastic tote. When I came in the bottom of the pecking order doe ran him outside, and he won't go back in because of her. So he's out in the rain. I'm keeping an eye on him, hopefully he gets inside, if not , then after lunch I guess I'll have to put him in his stall 

I had to put tarp over his shelter roof as it's no where near done, and it leaked through the tarp, and with it raining not much I can do to fix his shelter, otherwise he'd be in his pen. 
Sadly, it looks like the rain isn't going anywhere anytime soon


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Well, we've had Big Bang as we call him, heh... a full week now. He's quite used to us, but OMG he is a screamer! He stands out there at times and screams like death is upon him - all the while staring at the house. If he sees anyone he screams too. So I've told my kids to ignore him, and absolutely do not walk over to the gate or talk to him if he is doing this. 
He does graze and browse more with the girls, but is still scared of the adult does.
He isn't scared of the two young does though. He will bully our early Jan doe. The day before yesterday it was actually quite cute, first day they really mingled. They were rubbing horns gently, scratching each other between the horns and sniffing noses. 
Just taking one day at a time, and hopefully as he settles in, he'll eventually gain some love from the girls.

I have been stalling him at night because it takes him forever to eat his grain, and it was quite nasty outside and I know the girls would give him a hard time. But I don't want it to become habit that he thinks he'll always be in that stall. So I need to start adjusting him to sleeping with the meannies, haha... I'm just afraid as noisy as he is he'll annoy my neighbors. So far he is generally quite when he is in the stall.

If all else fails I wonder if I could tape his mouth shut? :laugh: Just kidding!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

wow! what a stunning buck, very impressive


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Very nice...... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Woohoo! Very nice boy! He should serve the ladies well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks so much! I hope he gets the pecking order figured out soon, poor guy is scared of the girls. He did attempt to stand up to one of them today, then opted to go somewhere else. 
He's been stalled by himself the last few nights with the girls sleeping around him in another stall/aisleway. Weather is better tonight so I put him out of the stall after evening feed. I really thought I was going to have my neighbors pounding on the door asking who is torturing him LOL He finally quieted down and went into the barn addition. I think he is sleeping with our bottom of the pecking order doe as the others were being meannies to both of them and didn't want them sleeping with them...brats!

My oldest daughter was helping me goat sit this evening. Big Bang is the one closest to the fence. See how big he is compared to the girls? Even with the small incline he is on, he's big and wide. I am hoping he'll put size on the kids. I was really happy with Ithma <2nd red doe>, and Snow White's kids this year <white kiko doe 2nd from right>. They were the best growers. My son wants to breed his doe later this fall who is Ithma's Jan doe <far right=the butt LOL>. Trouble <1st solid red> had solid red twins, not very wide like her, but ohhhhh so cute! 









And just because I haven't posted enough pictures <yeah right>...Big Bang this evening


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He's a very handsome boy. Love the name too. I think his shoulder spot is so handsome!  :


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He's been here 2 weeks tomorrow. He was still scared of the adults, so.... last night we put him and our herd queen in the smaller pen, and we will keep them seperate from the others. What are the chances they will eventually get along? LOL Hopefully they will cause they are stuck with each other LOL I figure if she befriends him, then she may not let the others mess with him, at least that's what happened with her and my son's doe they buddied up and she'd stand up for her buddy...guess we'll see...heh.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

pick a plan and stick with it even if he seems upset. Unless in danger of course, but you have to let them all work it out on their own. Takes a couple months for a goat to settle in. For me its usually 2-6 months to see a real integration into the herd.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He is a big boy and so very handsome!

I bet if you just turned him out w/the girls full time things would be ok. He looks burly enough to take care of himself and they will settle down. He is a buck so I think the adjustment would be a little easier.

Our little Mojo settled right in with the girls (they do butt him but never hard) and he even spends some time in the buck pen with Titan and Macho. I limit his exposure in the buck pen right now because Titan is so big and every now and then he can catch Macho (my daughters wether) up against the barn wall and pin/butt him w/his horns. Does not seem to bother Macho but since Mojo is tiny I worry he won't have enough padding! LOL But Mojo will eventually live FT in the buck pen so I do want Titan to be used to his presence there. The other thing--lol--is that when Mojo comes back from hanging out with the girls Titan will blubber at him!! I guess he gets the "girly smell" LOL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Thanks so much. We left him out with the girls for over a week, but he is so terrified of them, they come near him and he bolts away. he's not scared of the 2 young does that are on his level though, hehe...
We decided to do it this way and give them some time together see if the herd queen can work it out with him. When we bought a young buck last year that we were going to use until we decided to use a registered buck, he was about this age, smaller though, and within a few weeks the girls had started to accept him. This guy though is more 'baby-ish' than that young buck LOL I am just hoping he figures out he's a buck and can be the boss soon, we're hoping he'll breed the girls before the end of the year. I'm hoping next month or in Nov. He's big enough to do the deed, just need to get the idea in his head LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

I had to separate my buck for that reason - the herd queen and all the others he was scared of. So by separating him and putting him in with another young buck Im hoping he gets the idea he is a buck and mans up here soon. If not Im sending him off to buck camp (going to find someone with an adult buck if I cant get mine home soon)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

I hear you, I am hoping and praying that he gains confidence in breeding. I know he'll breed my son's doe, but I want to give her another month or so. He's interested in mounting, but again just too scared of the girls. 
My husband let them out into the woods for a while this afternoon - a tree fell so they all had a feast and came back with BIG bellies LOL He's back in the pen with the herd queen, and that's just how it'll be. We'll turn them out with the girls when we take them to graze out front or if we hang out in the woods, but otherwise they stay in the pen together. I haven't seen her go after him or do anything just to be mean like she does when she's in the big pen. Actually she followed him around as if to say 'where are you going?' LOL


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

He is soooo pretty...or ehem handsome! Congrats!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Bought a new buck!  - added some pics*

Well...Big Bang is in ?Love? with our January doe, Madison. I noticed it early this afternoon. It was so cute, he was standing outside the barn against the wall peeking in and she was inside standing against the same wall peeking around the corner at him. They started nuzzling each other.
My husband and the kids went out in the woods with them late this afternoon, and he was all over her. They came up and where in the back yard, and he must have mounted her 20+ times....LOL Pretty sure he penetrated a few times or more. She was flirting with him like something terrible. We raised Madison, and have never seen her like this so it was hysterical. 
But what was more hysterical was hearing lil bad boy grunting and talking to her LOL!!! He was acting like such a bad butt......I wish he'd be so intimidating with the older does, hehe....it'll come with time, especially when they come in heat.

Anyway, just had to share that he finally is showing he has manhood skills LOL I was hoping Madison wouldn't get bred until next month at the earliest as she's young, but she's a big girl, and weighs about 90lbs. Now only if our herd queen would come in heat and fall in love with him ::sigh:: she is READY to be bred.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's such a handsome man!!!! :drool: You take BEAUTIFUL pictures too! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much I appreciate it  The nice thing about this guy is he is very photogenic, he's not like my girls <and my kids!> see camera and turn around and go the other way LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well...it's been nearly a month since he bred Madison, and she hasn't come back in heat!  I'm guessing she is most likely pregnant? He bred her...SEVERAL..times for like 3 days straight...heh...

Snow White, our herd queen came in heat not long after Madison, so we'll be watching her for any signs of heat. My husband had to help him breed the older does because he was too short to reach them, but he got Snow White at least 6x successfully. 

I'm glad I am in a busy time of year or I'd be going crazy watching them for any signs they didnt' take LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good...babies on the way.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd update and say... Big Bang has definitely settled in. He's getting big, and is 'the man' now, haha.. Of course Snow White is still QUEEN, but she is in love with Big Bang. She's starting to rub on him affectionatly now, which she did with our last buck. 
We're down to 4 does, the buck, and 2 buck kids. Everyone gets along just fine now. WHEW. Although Ithma who had kids in Oct doesn't like to be around the others much  She used to be 2nd in command now she is bottom of the totem pole. Her boys fit in nicely and the others seem to tolerate them more than they did any other kid in the past, go figure?

Hoping for babies in Feb and March!
I am also planning to buy a new doe sometime after the new year, not in a big rush, but either going to look for one that is pregnant with early spring kids, or might wait and buy 2 young does that my kids can show in 4-H, and possibly breed later in the year


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

ONLY 4 does? Who do you have? I was thinking 5 so who did you get rid of I thought you had Sweetheart, Snow white, Trouble, Madison, and Ithma.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> ONLY 4 does? Who do you have? I was thinking 5 so who did you get rid of I thought you had Sweetheart, Snow white, Trouble, Madison, and Ithma.


We sold Sweetheart and her daughter a few months ago. It was a hard decision, but we needed to cut back and didn't want to sell one without the other since they were best buddies. 
We sold Wild Child and Stormy a couple of weeks ago. I wasn't going to sell Stormy, but again she is so attached to her mama and they were going to a good home.

So now we have Snow White, Ithma, Trouble and Madison. I want to get another doe in Feb or wait and get a couple of young does that my kids can show in 4-H and then breed in the fall.

Madison is a big girl, almost as tall as the other girls, she is due on mid Feb. Snow White is due a week after her, and then Trouble is due about a week or two after that.

IMO I probably would have kept Sweetheart and Stormy. But it had to be a family decision. And if we kept them, then someone else would have to go. Trouble is not the ideal meat goat by any means, she's got no size to her, but she's a part of our family. I figure goats sell all the time, and hopefully we'll find what we want when we're ready to buy. 
It also helps that we don't have so many to worry about feeding and sheltering through the winter. They get along so great, the best they've ever gotten along


----------



## lilkitty90 (Dec 12, 2011)

i am loving troubles color. are you going to be breeding big bang to her?


----------

